# Lilac Dutch x RY Pied & Siamese x Black - FM Feb 24th pups



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

These two litters are not housed together, but the parents were paired on the same day and babies were born on the same day too, so thought I might as well keep it to one thread. I know I have a tendency to do picture spams sometimes 

Lilac Dutch x RY Piebald
This pairing was a bit of a gamble in an attempt to save my Dutch line, so the female is from a breeder whose lines have nothing to do with mine at all. I haven't received any background info on her, but it seems like the two are carrying something in common, because I'm pretty sure there's Chocolate here. I suppose it could be Agouti, but I doubt it. I don't have a lot of personal experience with RY, but she's pretty light. There's a chance of RY in my own Dutch line (I found out completely by chance last year), but it doesn't look like there's any here.
I'm actually very happy with these. She had 7 babies, but I culled the 3 males, so the rest should be female.

3 days old (Tuesday):









6 days old (today):

















Siamese x Black
I realise I'm potentially going to end up with some very dark Siamese for a while after this, but I desperately needed more options for this line, so this is what I chose to do. The babies are very brown right now, I think, but that's probably because I'm used to very dark Blacks. They pee on me a lot... but they are nice and chunky, so I still like them.

3 days old:









6 days old:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Pics taken monday at 9 days old  
The pieds are 4 does like I thought, but the blacks are a buck and 4 does - I had been going for 5 does, but oh well. It happens, I suppose. I am incredibly happy with both litters, though!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Great color on the blacks.


----------

